# Christmas Tree Train



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 1, 2008)

This little railroad is in my area, and is a favored location for movie and TV filming.

That one, Daddy!

Also, Fillmore & Western Railway

I think the track comprises the original Southern Pacific route into Los Angeles. There is occasional talk of extending Metrolink service out there, but it would require major roadbed upgrades.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 1, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> This little railroad is in my area, and is a favored location for movie and TV filming.
> That one, Daddy!
> 
> Also, Fillmore & Western Railway
> ...


Mahalo for this Whooz, this was sorta how we got ours as i grew up in the east coast. As a young one those were hard to cut but fun.

Aloha


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 1, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > This little railroad is in my area, and is a favored location for movie and TV filming.
> ...


As a tyke in L.A. we used to go down to the freight yards every year and pick a tree practically right off a train. Boxcars full of them being unloaded. Pick one, pay, a guy would nail a wooden stand to it, tie it to the car, and off we went. The trees looked pretty funny on the roof of our VW Bug.


----------

